# New Ariens 2017 Platinum 24 SHO - Problem?



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Just got it and its Sunday or I would call the dealer. Had about 4 inches last night and took it out.

When it gets warm after about 10 minutes of use the engine starts revving back and forth - I think it is called searching or hunting. After it does this for a minute it just cuts out. Runs fine when cold until warms up.

Any thoughts? thanks!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Try loosening the fuel cap before starting and see if it runs ok. If so, the cap is not venting properly.


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the cap suggestion but the first thing I did was check the fuel and it kept having the problem.

It now is running great again. Maybe whatever was stuck in the carb has worked its way free.

I have a bad feeling that the problem will come back again, but for now it runs good so crossing my fingers.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if you understood my suggestion. If a gas cap does not vent properly, it will create a vacuum and gas will stop flowing. You test by loosening the cap allowing air to enter the tank via the loose cap which allows the engine to run normally. If you tighten that defective cap, the problem recurs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

did you forget and leave the choke on


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

no - choke was off. I'll try the cap again in the morning but it is running well again. I really think some residue or something was caught somewhere in the carb. I hope it stays fixed!

thanks to all. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Your carb has a drain nut, its the lower of the two 10mm bolts. If you get stuck and it happens again grab a water bottle or small cup and remove said nut and let the bowl empty. It will be about 2 ounces of fuel, then re-install the nut and SNUG it up (don't crank down). Little pieces of debris aren't uncommon in these Chinese motors.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

Have had the same problem with a 28 Deluxe. The engine surges , seems like it's looking for a load. I've had it even run up to very high RPM and not slow. Hit switch to turn off. I went through the gas cap thing. Including a new cap from the Company. Did not help. The only clue I have to the problem id something someone from Ariens mentioned about the Govenor Icing-up. It seems to happen after long periods of use in below 10 degree weather. It will start the surging, as if the Govenor is searching for a load it will rev up and then down and when down will lose torque. I either continue to run if a lot of torque is not needed or turn off, take a break and when I restart it will run fine the rest of the day. 
You may ask,"Why doesn't Ariens fix it?" I don't think they know of a fix or have never suggested one.


----------

